

VCs nixing social networking startup investments - mbowcock
http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2009/01/26/weekly17-VCs-nixing-social-networking-startup-investments.html

======
pg
New England VCs pioneered not investing in social networks when they were the
first to turn down Facebook.

------
pclark
the example investments they include are:

Pet owner social network

Eons "baby boomer" social network

School Pulse online calendar for moms

no offensive but are you _really_ suprised investors are running away? Really?

~~~
mbowcock
No surprise the investors are running from those sites. I was more interested
in the comments from the VCs that social sites are a 'black hole'.

~~~
pclark
I think ning got social networks right.

